# Second puppy...Boy or Girl ?



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

All this talk of new puppies has me wondering how YOU decided whether to get a male or female as your second...or third.... dog? Was there a reason you got another girl or boy ...or did you go for the opposite ***? Why?

I am NOT planning on getting another dog anytime soon (maybe never!) but I have been doing some reading online about introducing another dog and it seems most "experts" recommend getting a dog of the opposite ***. I have read that two females will fight to "the death", yikes! Yet some of you happily have two...or three..or four females in the same house. Obviously, there are no hard and fast rules.

Anyway, I am just wondering what your thoughts and experiences are


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Good question - I am finding this desire for a new puppy is a real downside of this forum!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Personally I don't think it really matters, it’s just personal choice, on this forum there are owners with both girls and boys, some owners prefer all girls and others like all boys, it really comes down to personal choice. 

As for dominance, well that can be in either a girl or a boy, I thought my boy was going to be the dominant one but it really doesn’t seem that way ... dogs will sort out the pack order themselves as long as the owner is the leader, of course !!!!

Just pick a puppy you like the temperament and character of ...


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm interested in people's replies too. We are increasing our family next summer with another puppy from Jukee Doodles. My natural inclination is to go for a girl this time round (already having Rufus who will be 2 yrs old next month). Most people seem to think it is a good idea to have one of each as you say, but I'm open to hear about everyone's experiences.

Karen x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

We need advice from Kendal with 4 girls and advice from Frances with two boys on this thread....

Karen has one of each .... come on lady we need you here.

I have 1 boy and 2 girls and they all mix really well, all very playful puppies, I personally would introduce either a boy or a girl next time .....


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Only ever had males...
We had a mutt and a cocker before, there was a 5 yr age difference, the elder , Scooby had been neutered as he was a rescue dog, they got on from day 1 and we never had any dominance / fighting issues.

Now we have 2 more boys, they are both intact, again no problems so far, the younger one Scamp can get a bit carried away when playing but then Rascal will tell him off when he's had enough.
Have caught both of them getting frisky with the other but I'm not convinced they quite know what they're doing yet !


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Good question - I am finding this desire for a new puppy is a real downside of this forum!!!!!!!!!!!


I know how you feel, Cara, I am always dreaming of having another - and then I wake up and think about the reality of it, so I have now just decided to take Teddy to as many sociable events as I can so he can play to his heart's content, so we all have fun and then somebody else does the 'washing-up' so to speak


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry JoJo Ive been out for tea lol.... We really just read up about it Kelly and had no experience but didn't want to get it wrong, When you've got a lovely dog you dont want to introduce another and then it all go wrong.... so we chose not to have another dog just incase there was an alpha male element, but for no other reason than that. However I had also read that the bitch would often end up the boss... and this is certainly the case, but not in a negative way Wilf just gives into her.x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i just prefer girl dogs. its all we have ever had, and working at the kennels boys are just not my cup of tea i love them but i dont think i could own one.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

We thought long and hard not only about getting another dog but also which *** to get. 
We've had a mixed pair before with no problems, but I prefer girl dogs, and have found them a lot easier to train ( hard for a male to say ). So now we have 2 girls and if we have any trouble with them you will all know about it.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

strof51 said:


> We thought long and hard not only about getting another dog but also which *** to get.
> We've had a mixed pair before with no problems, but I prefer girl dogs, and have found them a lot easier to train ( hard for a male to say ). So now we have 2 girls and if we have any trouble with them you will all know about it.


Looking good so far Colin


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Just told Poppy off for being to rough and she's gone in a huff and is under the dining room table.:fencing:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

strof51 said:


> Just told Poppy off for being to rough and she's gone in a huff and is under the dining room table.:fencing:


sounds like my kids


----------

